# "Mississippi River" by Beatrice Price(?)



## Prezification (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm planning on attending a Chicago Symphony concert in May. The program has three works:
Mendelssohn: The Fair Melusina Overture
Price: Mississippi River
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sheherazade

Out of the three, I've never ever heard of Mississippi River... I tried looking around for a recording or some info on the piece, but nothing came up.

Has ANYONE heard this? If so, I was hoping I could be provided with some general info on the style/character of the piece so I know what I'm getting into


----------



## Prezification (Sep 21, 2012)

Whoops! Just saw that her name is actually Florence Price... not Beatrice. Still though, nothing comes up for it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From an Amazon review: "...the 'Mississippi River Suite' composed in 1934, makes extensive use of folk material. This work is an extended tone-painting in which [Florence] Price shows her love for the River and its people. The suite begins with a slow introduction depicting the awakening of the River in early morning. It then flows into a section based on Native American themes, replete with drums, timpani, and marimba. In the remainder of the suite, Price juxtaposes original material with arrangements of folk songs and spirituals, such as "Nobody Knows the Trouble I've seen", "Deep River" and "Go Down Moses". The work ends in a lively collage of these folk materials."

http://www.amazon.com/Florence-Price-Mississippi-River-Symphony/dp/B00B8SQG1A


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Early 20th century, female -- Florence Beatrice Price -- and Black, here is her
Symphony Em
The link has a lot of compressed information about her....


----------

